# Fire Eel and Tiretrack eel



## mountainTREKker (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank. I have 1 fire eel who is about 7-8 inches long. I also have a peacock eel that i do not intend to keep much longer. I am wondering if my fire eel will live peacefully with a tiretrack eel. I have read that when they get bigger, fire eels tend to be more aggressive to other types of eels. I am new to this forum; any help is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

what have you observed so far with their behavior toward each other?


----------



## mountainTREKker (Feb 16, 2008)

ohh, i dont have a tiretrack eel. i just have a fire eel. i was asking b/c i wanted to get a tiretrack eel as well.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

oh no.. I made the infamous reading too fast and missing important details error...

I feel so ashamed LOL


----------

